# DLAN ? WLAN ? Verkabelung ? Bitte um Ideen ;-)



## DocHN83 (13. Oktober 2015)

Moin.

Am Donnerstag nächste Woche wird in meiner neuen Bleibe der DSL Anschluss geschaltet und ich bin nun schon seit geraumer Zeit am überlegen, wie ich alle Komponenten miteinander verbinde.
PC+BlueRayPlayer (kein WLAN !) und die Xbox 360 sollen mit dem Router verbunden werden (Easybox 804)
Bisher hatte ich den PC und die XBOX über WLAN im Internet, die Easybox stand im Wohnzimmer in der Nähe vom TV und somit wurde der BlueRay Player über LAN mit dem Router verbunden. Hat alles super geklappt.

Nun hab ich halt eine etwas dumme räumliche Konstellation. Die Telefondose ist im Flur neben der Haustür, PC, XBox und Blue Ray Player stehen im Wohnzimmer.

Meine Überlegung ist jetzt die Easybox im Flur zu lassen. PC und Xbox wie gehabt kein Problem über Wlan, aber was mach ich mit dem Blue Ray Player ? Den nutz ich zum streamen vom PC auf den TV...
Möglichkeit 2 wäre natürlich Kabel legen, am einfachsten mit ner Kabeltrommel die die Telefondose quasi verlängert. Ich muss aber über bzw durch 3 Türen, bohren will ich nicht und platz um das Kabel zwischen Rahmen und Wand zu verstecken ist auch nicht. das ganze mit Kabelschellen aussenrumlegen...naja. Eher nicht.
Bleibt noch DLAN ...halt die teuerste Lösung. Denke aber da wirds drauf hinauslaufen...PC und Xbox über WLan, der BR über den DLAN Adapter..
Alternativ ginge ja auch ein zweiter Router im Wohnzimmer in den ich dann alles per Lan anschließ aber nicht die eleganteste Lösung :x.

Ratschläge bitte   (speziell Erfahrungen mit dem heutigen DLAN erwünscht, ich hatte das mal vor 10 Jahren, da hat sich ja sicher was geändert im Bereich Übertragung und Stabilität).


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2015)

Wie teuer wird denn DLAN? Denn soo billig wäre ja auch Kabelverlegen nicht    und es muss doch an sich nur der BD-Player ans Netz, oder?  Also, wie wäre es mit einem BD-Player mit WLAN? Die gibt es ja schon zwischen 60 und 100 Euro. Oder hast du nen besonders guten Player, den du aus Qualitätsgründen ungern durch ein neues nicht so teures Gerät ersetzen willst?

vlt. kannst du dich ja auch mal informieren, ob man nicht doch durch einen vorhandenen Kabelschacht auch LAN verlegen kann?


----------



## DocHN83 (13. Oktober 2015)

Also wenn DLAN hab ich dafür an sowas gedacht http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-PA4...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1444761467&sr=8-1&keywords=dlan

Die integrierte Steckdose brauch ich da im Flur bei der Telefondose nur eine Steckdose ist und die brauch ich ja für den Router. Den Adapter über nen Mehrfachstecker laufen lassen geht ja aufkosten der Übertragungsrate nehm ich an...Und wenn schon dann gleich mit 2 Ports, dann kann ich Blue Ray Player UND PC über Lan anschließen, WÄREN nur 4 Euro Unterschied. Sind dann halt aber mal eben 46 Lappen...Was bräuchste ich denn für nen für nen zweiten Router, würde da irgendein Pobelteil das N-Standart unterstützt reichen ?
Verkabeln wäre mit so nem Teil halt Hama Telefonkabeltrommel, TAE-F-Stecker - 2: Amazon.de: Elektronik sehr preisgünstig...

Vorhandener Kabelschacht glaub ich eher weniger...

Den Blue Ray Player will ich nicht ersetzen, wäre die teuerste Methode, und ich hab nen recht guten 3D fähigen, der dazu noch n Geschenk war, das würde Ärger geben


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Telefonkabel kannst du doch aber kein LAN machen ^^  Oder wolltest du einfach den kompletten Telefonanschluss dahinverlegen, also dass dann im "Zielzimmer" überhaupt zum ersten mal der Router ans Telefonnetz käm?

Ich würde dann eher mal DLAN ausprobieren. Entweder es klappt gut oder eben nicht, das muss man halt erst testen, hängt zum großen Teil von den Leitungen im Haus ab. Da, wo das Signal dann ankommt, brauchst du nicht mal einen Router, sondern nur einen Switch. Die kosten selbst mit gbit-LAN (falls das denn das DLAN überhaupt schafft) nur so 15-20€ mit 4-5 Anschlüssen. 


PS: mein Blu (ohne e) Ray Player mit WLAN kann auch 3D und kostete nur 65€


----------



## DocHN83 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ja genau, das war so gemeint dass ich einfach den Telefonanschluss ins Wohnzimmer leg quasi .

Und die Frage mit dem Router bezog sich auf die Überlegung einen zweiten Router ins Wohnzimmer zu stellen der mit der Easybox über WLAN verbunden ist und über den ich dann alles über Lan anschließ. Somit wäre auch der Blu Ray Player vernetzt. Sorry falls missverständlich .

PS : 65 Euro sind mir ehrlich gesagt einfach zu viel, zumal wie gesagt das Teil halt au n Geschenk war...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Oktober 2015)

Okay, du kannst es natürlich auch mit nem zweiten Router machen. Dabei kann sich dann aber der Speed halbieren, weil der neue Router dann ja die Hälfte seines WLANs für den Empfang und die andere fürs Weiterleiten nutzen muss.

Aber DLAN + Switch wäre an sich noch besser. und auf 10-20€ mehr oder weniger kann es ja wohl nicht ankommen, das wird ja was sein, was du zig Jahre benutzt, oder?


----------



## fabo-erc (14. Oktober 2015)

also ich kann da auch nur Herbboy zustimmen!

hatte in meiner alten Wohnung auch das problem das das telefon/DSL im flur war.
dlan und switch ist wohl die beste und einfachste lösung meiner meinung nach.

wenn du nur nen kleinen mehrfachstecker verwendest ist der leistungs verlust im "dlan" nicht so groß.

-fabo


----------



## DocHN83 (14. Oktober 2015)

Okay, ich denke ich werd das mal so probieren. Gebe dann Rückmeldung. Danke euch 2


----------



## DocHN83 (4. November 2015)

So wie versprochen die Rückmeldung.

Hab mir nun die Teile hier zugelegt : TP-Link TL-PA411KIT V2.0 AV500 Mini: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ), die Variante mit 500 Mbit/s. Zuerst 2, der Empfänger wurde mit dem BluRayPlayer verbunden, mittlerweile kam ein 3. hinzu, der versorgt nun den PC.

Verbindung erscheint mir bisher stabil, Installieren und Verschlüsseln war lächerlich einfach. Die Übertragungsrate...naja. Also die Dinger werden wie gesagt mit 500 Mbp/s beworben. Dass das nicht erreicht wird war mir klar. Dennoch - der Sender und die beiden Empfänger sind auf dem gleichen Stockwerk, keine 15 Meter voneinander entfernt und trotzdem nur eine Datenrate von 135 Mbp/s laut mitgeliefertem Tool. Das finde ich nun etwas schwach. Aber für meine Zwecke, und für die meisten anderen wohl auch, völlig ausreichend. Fürs Internet sowieso, und auch das Streamen von HD Filmen kein Problem. Fazit : Bin zufrieden


----------



## Herbboy (4. November 2015)

Die Datenrate könnte natürlich auch an den LAN-Ports der Geräte liegen, aber da hat man an sich entweder nur 100mbit oder direkt 1000 

aber wenn es ausreicht, dann ist ja alles okay. Und 135 reichen ja selbst für DSL50.000 dicke aus.


----------

